# Sno-way Series 22 mount, 09 Toyota Tacoma



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

Came off an 09 Taco. Typical surface rust/flaking but very solid. $200 in Laconia NH. Text for pics 603-5twozero-431six.


----------

